
In Lockdown, Mathematicians Crack a Stubborn Geometry Riddle - pella
https://www.wired.com/story/in-lockdown-mathematicians-crack-a-stubborn-geometry-riddle/
======
itcrowd
This Wired piece is a copy of the original story:
[https://www.quantamagazine.org/new-geometric-perspective-
cra...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/new-geometric-perspective-cracks-old-
problem-about-rectangles-20200625/)

~~~
floatingatoll
Which is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23675892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23675892)

------
panpanna
Looking forward to many more scientific breakthroughs. And loads of new art
and great music albums to be released next year.

I would like to contribute myself, but I first need to quit social media (does
that include HN?)

